
Swee.LOL- Put a Smile on Someone's Face - pojoba01
https://Swee.lol
======
herbst
There is no information whatsoever just a login?

~~~
mrmattyboy
Looks like a slacky sort of messaging platform... with a couple of emogis.. no
idea :)

